# S1 and Sport Quattro conversion's



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

check out this cool S1 and Sport Quattro conversion site well done!!!!!!!
http://sportquattro.nu/project/lasse/index.html


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: S1 and Sport Quattro conversion's (URQ)*









From:








To:








Incredible...







Wonder if he could have bought a real S1 for the mondy he put into his Coupe GT? Also, a highly modded 20VT into a FWD Coupe GT?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: S1 and Sport Quattro conversion's (duandcc)*

WOW


_Modified by Sepp at 10:55 PM 8-4-2005_


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: S1 and Sport Quattro conversion's (Sepp)*








incredible!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
perhaps he's going to fit quattro 4 wd into it too


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: S1 and Sport Quattro conversion's (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_Wonder if he could have bought a real S1 for the mondy he put into his Coupe GT?

There is no way he will have over of what the going rate or a factory S1, which is around $150,000, into that car.

_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_ Also, a highly modded 20VT into a FWD Coupe GT?









Dave, look closer, it is a Coupe GT quattro, just like Per's







.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: S1 and Sport Quattro conversion's (yumyjagermiester)*

Wow! Yup, sure is...man that thing is incredible... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## beermonster (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: S1 and Sport Quattro conversion's (yumyjagermiester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumyjagermiester* »_
Dave, look closer, it is a Coupe GT quattro, just like Per's







.

They built about 9000 Coupe quattro, between 1985-87. I have one, my sister has one, my buddy down the road has one, and another buddy also has one. All with the 136bhp KV engine, and similar suspension to the 4000q. Approx 2600lb weight, 0-60mph in about 8 and a half seconds.
A lot of them have been used to make Sport replica's. Incidently, the famous Dialynx car is not an UR quattro, it's a modified coupe quattro......


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: S1 and Sport Quattro conversion's (beermonster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beermonster* »_They built about 9000 Coupe quattro, 

Only 7700, James, not 9000. Less cars made than the Urq, but with only 3 years production one cant expect anything else.
I wont do that conversion to my car though, but if I did, i'd also fix the windscreen angle as well, making it even more correct. It cant be that much more work when you're already cutting the body in half.


----------



## beermonster (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: S1 and Sport Quattro conversion's (PerL)*

Sorry, pulled the figure from memory. I knew that it was less than the UR...


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

All this rebuild, and STILL a four stud car!








Actually, if this is the car that was featured in Bilsport
(swedish carmag) this car isn't an coupe quattro at all, just a
plain GT coupe








These cars looks a bit .. erhm... not good if you ask me, the
black urquattro featuring Sq hood and grille, plus Gr B spoiler is
nice - the others looks like halfbreeds...










_Modified by WAUOla at 6:57 AM 8-10-2005_


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Nah, look at the pics...it's a typ85 Cq...not sure how I missed it the first time...








Underbelly certainly seems to be a quattro...








^Def...a quattro...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Yep, it's a Q-ship allright.

_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_All this rebuild, and STILL a four stud car!









Yeah, I noticed that myself


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (duandcc)*

well, says so on homepage too, but I assumed this was the one I
saw in that mag... EVERYTHING else moded, why not the drivetrain
too? 
ANYWAYS, it isn't that be it... Also, he should've kept with the typ 85
doorhandles and not the new ones...


----------

